# HELP! IS IT OK TO USE CANOLA SPRAY TO CURE MY NEW SMOKER?



## lakai84 (Jun 4, 2010)

I just covered the interior of my masterbuilt propane smoker in canola cooking spray. Is it ok to fire up. Or will something bad occur such as a flare up or ect.? I'm going to wait for a while just in case, but i only sprayed some in the interior and spread it around with a paper towel in order to cure it of the manufacterers oils and such. AM I OK? ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 4, 2010)

You should be fine. A lot of us use Pam which is basically the same thing. Run it at 250-300° with constant Thin Blue Smoke for 4 or 5 hrs. and you should have a nice seasoning all over the inside.


----------



## lakai84 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sorry this may be a dumb question. But when curing my propane smoker, I understand i have to run it at that temperature for some time. But when you say with thin blue smoke, you are saying i have to add some wood in this process? I read in the manual that I shouldnt use wood when curing?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 4, 2010)

First off you will be fine with using conola oil on your smoker. You can fire it up when ever you want to it's not gonna be a big fireball. Now for your curing with wood you'll be fine if you want to use wood along with your charcaol of gas smoker you will be fien I did one of mine that way years ago.


----------



## lakai84 (Jun 4, 2010)

So I am supposed to use charcoal with this smoker? Another ridiculous question. So i can place some charcoal on the bottom tray and let them heat up? I thought i could just put the wood on the fire pan.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2010)

If its a propane smoker it does not require any charcoal.


----------



## venture (Jun 5, 2010)

Smoke really is not required when seasoning.  The combination of oil and heat is what gets the job done.  I like melted lard applied with a rag, but many use vegetable oils successfully.  Some people believe that vegetable oils can leave a brown and gooey residue.  Others have no problem.  Either way, season it, use it, and enjoy it!

If rust develops, get it out of there and re-season.  Usually a good initial seasoning cycle or two is all you will need.  Regular use with fatty foods is the best seasoning for most metal cooking surfaces.

Be sure to season on a surface you don't mind staining.  Some units will drip a bit, especially around lids on horizontal units.


----------

